# Ht Rohre anstatt Kg Rohre verlegt



## Rogger (17. Apr. 2012)

Hallo habe eine kurze Frage unzwar habe ich bei meinem neuen schwerkraftsystem ht (die grauen Rohre )110mm verlegt. Das Rohr liegt in einer tiefe von ca 50 cm. Nun meine Frage eigentlich sind es ja Kg Rohre die  verlegt hätten werden müssen. Gehen jedoch auch die Ht Rohre oder sind sie zu weich und verformen sich ?Bsp. 15 auf 5 durch den Druck des Erdreichs??Die Rohre verlaufen durch ein Beet und einen Fussweg also eig. keine hohen Gewichte??? Was mache ich nun alles nochmal aufreissen ? Zusagen ist vielleicht noch das die Grabenbreite ca 10cm breit war so das die Rohre straff im Lehmboden saßen.  Lg Rogger


----------



## koifischfan (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ht Rohre anstatt Kg Rohre verlegt*

Guten Morgen,

kein Problem. Du kannst KG-Rohre ohne Weiteres durch HT ersetzen.


----------



## Rogger (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ht Rohre anstatt Kg Rohre verlegt*

Hallo, danke für die schnelle Antwort die orangenen Rohre sind doch um einiges fester als die grauen?? Oder was meinst du mit ,,ersetzen " lg Rogger


----------



## koifischfan (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ht Rohre anstatt Kg Rohre verlegt*

Es macht nichts, wenn du die Grauen anstelle der Roten benutzt. Ebenso ist eine gemischte Verlegung beider Sorten möglich.
Im Innenbereich, wo heißes Wasser durchfließt gilt das umgekehrt nicht. HT darf nicht durch KG ersetzt werden.


----------



## Rogger (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ht Rohre anstatt Kg Rohre verlegt*

Ungefähr sowas wollte ich hören  vielen dank lg Rogger


----------



## rease (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ht Rohre anstatt Kg Rohre verlegt*

Sind doch beide Kreisrund --> daher vom physikalischen her schonmal mit eine der stabilsten Formen die man sich wünschen kann 

Naja mit nem 40 Tonner bei 50cm Tiefe der Rohre solltest du vielleicht nicht drüber fahren 

dürfe aber kein problem sein, liegt eigentlich eher an der UV-Stabilität das man HT-Rohre eher draußen einsetzt und nicht im Erdreich, KG Rohre sind nicht UV-Stabil, günstiger und werden daher eher unter der Erde eingesetzt.


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ht Rohre anstatt Kg Rohre verlegt*

Hallo Rease,
klar fährt da kein 40tonner drüber, aber grade je nach Region, Bodenbeschaffenheit und Tiefe der Verlegung gibt es nunmal im Winter auch Bodenfrost (meist gilt ja erst ab 80cm Frostfreie Zone, das muss man aber ggf. abwägen) und der kann schon gewaltige Kräfte ausüben... als Autofahrer merkt man es als erstes am Holpern auf der Straße, wenn da, neben der Fahrtechnischen dauerlast halt auch der Frost in die Asphaltdecke gefahren ist.

Frostbealstungen in Verbindung mit Zug und Druckkräften dürften die orangen Rohre auf Dauer besser abkönnen als die Grauen... SO hab ich das zumindest immer verstanden.


----------

